# Looking for a toy poodle (Ontario)



## Kay Ng (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, Im newbie in the group. I am looking to find a toy poodle puppy or any breeder. Im located at Richmond Hill, ON. I tried very hard in coupe months but I still could not find any poodle. Thank you


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Kay, I moved your thread from Buy-Sell 
to this section where your now in Poodle Talk > Poodle Breeder Directory so it will get more views. 

Also see this entire thread for breeder listings, and in particular at the end of Post 1, Poodle Club Of Ontario. Breeders are also mentioned in other sections of PF.


----------

